# x-sync



## malbec (Oct 12, 2009)

If I take a photograph with flash and a high shutter speed, would my image b affected if I manually override the X-sync speed?  
Thanks.
MLB


----------



## malbec (Oct 12, 2009)

is it a trick question?  would my camera not b used in manuel mode?


----------



## iflynething (Oct 12, 2009)

Uuuuum......It would be darker unless you compensated by using more power to the flash....

~Michael~


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2009)

Depends on your camera quite a bit---and how the flash is triggered.

Some cameras, like the Nikon D40, can only shoot flash exposures up to 1/500 second when the flash is in the shoe, or using the built-in flash. But, when the flash is triggered via an adapter and a PC cord, the D40 can shoot flash exposures at up to 1/8000 second.

It's possible to fire some of the Alien Bees monolights or Comet or Dyna-Lite studio strobes at ridiculously high shutter speeds, while still getting a lot of flash power.

When you ask about your camera--you do know there are like 2,500 camera models in use,right?


----------



## Garbz (Oct 13, 2009)

Usually Yes it would be effected, 

No in most cases it would not just be darker. 

The D40 is a prime example of one of the very very few cameras that are not limited by sync speed, but that doesn't mean you'll get maximum power out of your flash at 1/8000th. For instance a full power SB-800 fires for 1/1000th of a second according to the manual, so if your shutter speed is higher than that you will lose brightness.

Every other DSLR except for the D40 (and some other very early or entry level CCD based cameras where image quality isn't paramount) has a focal plane shutter. Overriding the sync speed of the camera means that the front shutter curtain doesn't fully open or the rear curtain starts to close, or if you shoot fast enough, both at once while the flash is firing. This means the flash itself only illuminates part of your frame.


----------

